# الحب مبيرجعش صداقة ... لالا بيرجع .. لالا مبيرجعش !! طب ادخل و قول رأيك ..



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يونيو 2012)

*فيه مقولة بتقول ( من الممكن أن يصير الأصدقاء أحباء يومًا ولكن من المستحيل أن يعود الأحباء أصدقاء فقط ) 
سألت البنات عليها .. قالولى لا مش شرط .. انا و حبيبى ممكن نرجع صحاب عادى لو منفعش نرتبط لاى سبب
سألت الشباب عليها .. قالولى صح جداااا .. مستحيل افكر فى بنت كنت بحبها انها صديقة تانى .. ممكن تكون صديقتى و احبها لكن مينفعش العكس ابدا ؟؟!!!!

عايزة اعرف بقا من كل شاب و فتاة .. صح المقولة دى ولالا ؟؟ و ايه رأيك ممكن الحب يرجع صداقة ولالا ؟؟ و ليييييه ؟؟ 

مستنية ردودكم *


----------



## grges monir (8 يونيو 2012)

على حسب دماغ الطرفين شقاوة
سواعى بتبقى عداوة وسواعى  كانهم مش عرفوا بعض وسواعى  بتكون علاقة  عادية  مجرد صباح ومسا وازيك وخلاص
 والنادر ان انها تكون صداقة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يونيو 2012)

*لو الولد أو البنت بينهم حب وما فيش حد صرح للتانى *
*ممكن يبقى صداقة وبس ...*
*لكن لو الطرفين صرحوا بكدة تختلف من البنت أو الولد*
*لو الولد قالها خلينا أصدقاء أحسن ...يبقى حلق لها *
*لو البنت قالت له خلينا اصحاب أحسن ياصلاح ..تبقى نفضت له *
*وفيه عريس واقف ع الباب وخلاص اتوافق عليه*


----------



## Critic (8 يونيو 2012)

لو حد قالك انه انفصل وبعدها بيومين تلاتة بقوا اصحاب يبقى بيحور وبيضحك على نفسه وعايش فى اللالا لاند , بعد كذا شهر ماشى , ومش صحاب اوى , بتبقى اقرب للزمالة "ازيك وعاملة ايه وطمنى عليك وكدة" لكن مش علاقة قوية , مستحيل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2012)

*بصي يا شقاوه 
انا حبيت مرتين قبل كده 
متستغربيش حبيت مرتين والمرتين بجد علي فكره 

مره منهم نفعت صداقه 
والتانيه لا
يعني كل وقت وله ادان 
علي حسب الظروف المحيطه 
بس ده رائيي في الموضوع 
*​


----------



## the shepherd (8 يونيو 2012)

بسم الله 
الاجابة : صح و غلط  ​ 
في مجتمعات اخري غير المجتمعات العظيمة فكرياً - تريقة طبعاً - الي بنعيش فيها و الي ساهتم في تشكيل تفكيرنا و اتجهاتنا الحياتية , اكيد مش بيحصل .
يعني انتهاء الحب بيؤل معظم الوقت لتكوين عداوة في اسوء الحالات و في احسنها حواجز معلنة او علي الاقل خفية . 
يعني حتي لو الشخصيتين عاقلين جداً و ناضجين لابعد الحدود بيبقي فيه كدة هوة بينهم بتمنع ان العلاقات تبقي طبيعية و زي الاول . ​ 
ممكن تشبهيها كدة بحالة ادم و حواء عندما انفتحت اعين كل منهما علي الاخر فرآه كما لم يراه من قبل .
فعندما يري انسان اخر بتلك الطريقة من الصعب جدا ان يعود فيراه علي نفس الصورة القديمة .​ 
لكن دة ميمنعش ان في مجتمعات تانية بنشوف فيها ان الموضوع عادي جداً و ان مش مجرد احباء دول كمان بيبقوا متجوزين و بينفصلوا
و بيرتبطوا بشركاء اخرين و بتفضل بنهم علاقة سليمة و صحية ايا كانت اسباب وجود العلاقة .​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*اية اللغبطة دي 

بصي ببساطة :
على حسب الشخصيتين
في حالات تنفع
وفي حالات متنفعش .

الاجابة الجميلة دي بأة ، تنفع اجابة لأي سؤال ف ام الدنيا ، يتسأل على أي حاجة تخص البشر 
لأن العلوم الانسانية مش كيميا ، ومتغيرة ف حد **ذاتها

فمفيش تعميم 
في حسب الشخصيات 
ــ


الرغي دة كلو ، عشان في مواضيع كتير ع نفس الشاكلة
كلها بتسأل ف حاجات ، مالهاش اي اجابة غير انه على حسب الموقف .

معلش كنت مدايق وجات فيكي 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يونيو 2012)

لو حب بجد يبقى ابسلوتلى:d


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> على حسب دماغ الطرفين شقاوة
> سواعى بتبقى عداوة وسواعى  كانهم مش عرفوا بعض وسواعى  بتكون علاقة  عادية  مجرد صباح ومسا وازيك وخلاص
> والنادر ان انها تكون صداقة



*يعنى مش ثابتة .. وارد برضه ... نورت الموضوع يا جرجس *



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو الولد أو البنت بينهم حب وما فيش حد صرح للتانى *
> *ممكن يبقى صداقة وبس ...*
> *لكن لو الطرفين صرحوا بكدة تختلف من البنت أو الولد*
> *لو الولد قالها خلينا أصدقاء أحسن ...يبقى حلق لها *
> ...



*هل بقا بعد التنفيض يقدر الطرف المتنفض له يرجع زى الاول اصدقاء و لالا ؟؟ هنا مربط الفرس ... نورت الموضوع يا عبودى *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> لو حد قالك انه انفصل وبعدها بيومين تلاتة بقوا اصحاب يبقى بيحور وبيضحك على نفسه وعايش فى اللالا لاند , بعد كذا شهر ماشى , ومش صحاب اوى , بتبقى اقرب للزمالة "ازيك وعاملة ايه وطمنى عليك وكدة" لكن مش علاقة قوية , مستحيل



*لالا لاند :smile02 .. ليه بقا مستحيييييل دى انهم يرجعو علاقة قوية لو كانو من الاول علاقة قوية ؟؟؟ نورت الموضوع يا كوكو *



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بصي يا شقاوه
> انا حبيت مرتين قبل كده
> متستغربيش حبيت مرتين والمرتين بجد علي فكره
> 
> ...



*مش هستغرب حاضر ادينى بسمع الكلام اهو :08: 
ايون اشمعنا ؟؟ ايه الظروف اللى بتحكم انه تنفع تكمل صداقة و ايه الظروف اللى تخلى من المستحيل رجوعها صداقة ؟؟ نورت الموضوع يا عياد *


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يونيو 2012)

_*على قد عمق الجرح

انا هحط نفسى فى الموقف دا

لو كنت صديق لواحده وانجرحت جرح كبير بعد ما صدقتنا تحولت لحب

 مش هيبقى ليا مزاج اتكلم تانى -ودى حاجة غير ارداية - 
فمستحيل ارجع صديق تانى

ولو رجعت مش هتبقى بنفس قيمة الصداقة الاول

هتقبقى عبارة عن صباح الخير يا جارى انتا فى حالك وانا فى حالى

يعنى صداقة محدودة


*_​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يونيو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> بسم الله
> الاجابة : صح و غلط  ​
> في مجتمعات اخري غير المجتمعات العظيمة فكرياً - تريقة طبعاً - الي بنعيش فيها و الي ساهتم في تشكيل تفكيرنا و اتجهاتنا الحياتية , اكيد مش بيحصل .
> يعني انتهاء الحب بيؤل معظم الوقت لتكوين عداوة في اسوء الحالات و في احسنها حواجز معلنة او علي الاقل خفية .
> ...



*من اول ما قولت بسم الله و انا مش مرتحالك :smile02 كنت حساك هتقول اجابة تانية بس ربنا ستر الحمد لله 
مش فاهمة ايه علاقة ابونا ادم بالموضوع ؟؟؟ و اشمعنا فى مجتمعنا احنا اللى المثل دة ينطبق علينا .. ليه مش بينطبق على المجتمعات الاخرى ؟؟ نورت الموضوع يا شيبرد و مستنية منك التوضيح و تكملة الاجابة اللى انت اكلت نصها دى *


----------



## treaz (8 يونيو 2012)

ممممممممممممممم بالنسبة لرائى الشخصى لالالالالالالالالالالا مينفعش خالص


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *اية اللغبطة دي
> بصي ببساطة :
> على حسب الشخصيتين
> في حالات تنفع
> ...



*هو انا اتكلمت عن التعميم ؟؟ دى اجابة تقابل بيها ربنا ؟؟ افادكم الله يا سيدنا ... انا عايزة اجابة اقتنع بيها ... انت لو فى الوضع دة هتعمل ايييييييه ؟؟ و الاهم من ايه .. هتعمل كدة لييييه ؟؟ 
ما هى على طول بتيجى فيا .. دة انا خايفة مرة تكلمنى زى الباقيين اتصدم يا كيرو :smile02 بس براءة عشان التقييم .. نورت الموضوع و مستينة الاجابة الواضحة مش اجابة تضحك عليا بيها *



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لو حب بجد يبقى ابسلوتلى:d



انهى ابسلوتلى فيهم ؟؟ بتاعت اللمبى ولا الابسلوتلى الطبيعية :smile02 ... و الاهم من كدة .. عايزة سبب يا ناااااااااس ..ليه ابسلولتلى ؟؟ نورتنى يا مينا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يونيو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> _*على قد عمق الجرح
> 
> انا هحط نفسى فى الموقف دا
> 
> ...



*ماهو يا سامح انهى ارحم حالا .. تكون جنبها و صديقها و انتو اخوات ولا تقول بحبها و تقرر تبعد تماما ؟؟ و ليه تبعد اصلا ؟ و ليه مترجعش زى الاول ؟ نورت الموضوع يا سامح *



treaz قال:


> ممممممممممممممم بالنسبة لرائى الشخصى لالالالالالالالالالالا مينفعش خالص



*ليه يا تريز ؟؟ دة اول بنت تقولى الكلمة دى  احب افهم السبب بقا ليه مش ينفع ؟؟ نوتى الموضوع يا قمراية *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:




هو انا اتكلمت عن التعميم ؟؟ دى اجابة تقابل بيها ربنا ؟؟ افادكم الله يا سيدنا ... انا عايزة اجابة اقتنع بيها ... انت لو فى الوضع دة هتعمل ايييييييه ؟؟ و الاهم من ايه .. هتعمل كدة لييييه ؟؟ 
ما هى على طول بتيجى فيا .. دة انا خايفة مرة تكلمنى زى الباقيين اتصدم يا كيرو :smile02 بس براءة عشان التقييم .. نورت الموضوع و مستينة الاجابة الواضحة مش اجابة تضحك عليا بيها 


أنقر للتوسيع...


وبعدين ؟ 
ماصدقت هديت
هتنرفزيني تاني كدة :t26:
ــ

لو انا اتحطيت  ف الموقف دة ؟
مش عارف الحقيقة
لو اتحطيت هاجي اقولك
بس متفضحنيش لما اقولك 
ماشي ؟ :smile02

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هل بقا بعد التنفيض يقدر الطرف المتنفض له يرجع زى الاول اصدقاء و لالا ؟؟ هنا مربط الفرس ... *


*واحد اتنفض له ؟؟*
*يرجع تانى كيييف يعنى ؟؟؟*
*لو واد يبقى عيل رزل ...لو بنت تبقى ولا مؤاخذة مالهاش كرامة  ..*
*الحب لا ينقلب الى صداقة والعكس صحيح الصداقة تنقلب الى حب ..*
*



نورت الموضوع يا عبودى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أية عبودى دى ...شايفانى بابيع ملابس محجبات ؟*
*أسمها بودى ...*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> وبعدين ؟
> ماصدقت هديت
> ...



هههههههههه انت اللى اتنرفزت ؟ دة انت تنرفز بلد من بابها :t26: خلاص ماشى انا مستنية اهو .. صاحب و حب و ابقى قابلنى لو جاوبتك بحق الذل اللى انت ذليتهولى هنا دة :smile02


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:





أية عبودى دى ...شايفانى بابيع ملابس محجبات ؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والنبي انت عسول 
*


----------



## bob (8 يونيو 2012)

*مينفعش يرجعوا غير زملاء بس يعني ايه الاخبار و طيبون و كفي الله المؤمنين شر القتال:t7:
لان بيبقي في حساسية في التعامل بينهم صعب انهم يتجاوزوها و ممكن اي من الطرفين يفسر اي تعامل بينهم علي محمل تاني او بمعني تاني
*


----------



## soul & life (8 يونيو 2012)

*شوفى يا شقاوة  الصداقه وارد جدا جدا تتحول لحب  كمان خدى بالك بيقولوا الحب هو عبارة عن علاقة صداقه اشتعلت فيها نار الحب ..... يعنى اكتر علاقات الحب  بتكون بدايتها صداقه وبتتحول لحب لكن  صعب ويكاد يكون مستحيل كمان فى مجتمعنا الشرقى الحب يتحول لصداقه  وهقولك ليه قولت فى مجتمعنا الشرقى لان الحب عند الراجل الشرقى بيكون  حب وامتلاك ولا هو حب ولا هو امتلاك فقط  لما بيحب واحده عاوز يمتلكها  عاوزها تبقا ليه هوا بس استحاله هيقدر يتحمل  تيجى تحكيله مثلا عن زمايل ليها فى الشغل او مثلا تحكيله عن  عريس متقدم لها ومحتاره تقبل او لا  اعتقد  صعب ويكاد يكون مستحيل انه يتحمل كده ولو دا حصل يبقا حب افلاطونى حاجه كده من اللى بنقراها فى الروايات التى تكاد تكون معدومه الايام دى ... والغريب يا شيخه ان الايام دى الشاب يجى يقولك ممكن نبقا اصدقاء وفى لحظه تلاقيه قلب ويا اما  تتقلب  الصداقه لعلاقة حب يا بلاش والاغرب من كده لما تعتذرى بلباقه وتقولى  معلش انا مقدره مشاعرك لكن خلينا اصدقاء احسن تلاقيه احمر واخضر وحاجه من اثنين يا يرفض تماما  ويعتبر نفسه ميعرفكيش ولا شافك ويلعن كمان اليوم اللى باحلك فيه بمشاعره واعجابه بشخصك الكريم او انه يفضل وراكى ويستميت فى اقناعك  بحبه ليكى وعلى حسب بقا شخصية البنت  يا تكون صلبى وتقدر تصمم على رايها او تضعف وتسلم واعتقد الحب بالطريقه دى بيفشل لانه بيكون شخص عنيد وانانى ودا بيكون مبدءه واسلوبه فى الحياة .*


----------



## treaz (8 يونيو 2012)

*ليه يا تريز ؟؟ دة اول بنت تقولى الكلمة دى  احب افهم السبب بقا ليه مش ينفع ؟؟ نوتى الموضوع يا قمراية *[/QUOTE]


بصى شقاوة ازاى انسان كان وصل لحياتى لدرجة معينة من مشاعر وخصوصيه وحب وعلاقه قوية زمشاعر مرتبطة وقويه اجى فى يوم وليله المطلوب منى انزله لدرجة زميل او صديق اى عقل هيقبل كدة من انسان كان بيعرف كل خصوصياتى وانا كذلك اتعامل معاه معاملة اقل من كدة بمرراحل انا شايفة ان دة عذاب على الفاضى هو الى انا بشوفه صح انهم افترقه ماشى بس على الاقل  ميبقوش اعداء زى مبشوف كتير  لكن اصدقاء مستحيل (راى شخصى)


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *شوفى يا شقاوة  الصداقه وارد جدا جدا تتحول لحب  كمان خدى بالك بيقولوا الحب هو عبارة عن علاقة صداقه اشتعلت فيها نار الحب ..... يعنى اكتر علاقات الحب  بتكون بدايتها صداقه وبتتحول لحب لكن  صعب ويكاد يكون مستحيل كمان فى مجتمعنا الشرقى الحب يتحول لصداقه  وهقولك ليه قولت فى مجتمعنا الشرقى لان الحب عند الراجل الشرقى بيكون  حب وامتلاك ولا هو حب ولا هو امتلاك فقط  لما بيحب واحده عاوز يمتلكها  عاوزها تبقا ليه هوا بس استحاله هيقدر يتحمل  تيجى تحكيله مثلا عن زمايل ليها فى الشغل او مثلا تحكيله عن  عريس متقدم لها ومحتاره تقبل او لا  اعتقد  صعب ويكاد يكون مستحيل انه يتحمل كده ولو دا حصل يبقا حب افلاطونى حاجه كده من اللى بنقراها فى الروايات التى تكاد تكون معدومه الايام دى ... والغريب يا شيخه ان الايام دى الشاب يجى يقولك ممكن نبقا اصدقاء وفى لحظه تلاقيه قلب ويا اما  تتقلب  الصداقه لعلاقة حب يا بلاش والاغرب من كده لما تعتذرى بلباقه وتقولى  معلش انا مقدره مشاعرك لكن خلينا اصدقاء احسن تلاقيه احمر واخضر وحاجه من اثنين يا يرفض تماما  ويعتبر نفسه ميعرفكيش ولا شافك ويلعن كمان اليوم اللى باحلك فيه بمشاعره واعجابه بشخصك الكريم او انه يفضل وراكى ويستميت فى اقناعك  بحبه ليكى وعلى حسب بقا شخصية البنت  يا تكون صلبى وتقدر تصمم على رايها او تضعف وتسلم واعتقد الحب بالطريقه دى بيفشل لانه بيكون شخص عنيد وانانى ودا بيكون مبدءه واسلوبه فى الحياة .*



*ردك مستوفى كل النقط اللى انا عايزة الرد عليها ... و منطقى و جميل .. عجبنى اوى بجد  نورتينى انا شخصيا مش الموضوع لوحده يا نيفيان *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يونيو 2012)

treaz قال:


> *ليه يا تريز ؟؟ دة اول بنت تقولى الكلمة دى  احب افهم السبب بقا ليه مش ينفع ؟؟ نوتى الموضوع يا قمراية *




بصى شقاوة ازاى انسان كان وصل لحياتى لدرجة معينة من مشاعر وخصوصيه وحب وعلاقه قوية زمشاعر مرتبطة وقويه اجى فى يوم وليله المطلوب منى انزله لدرجة زميل او صديق اى عقل هيقبل كدة من انسان كان بيعرف كل خصوصياتى وانا كذلك اتعامل معاه معاملة اقل من كدة بمرراحل انا شايفة ان دة عذاب على الفاضى هو الى انا بشوفه صح انهم افترقه ماشى بس على الاقل  ميبقوش اعداء زى مبشوف كتير  لكن اصدقاء مستحيل (راى شخصى)[/QUOTE]

*يعنى عندك البعد تماما اريح ؟ ماهو لو بتحبيه يبقى شيفاه شخصية رائعة و مش عايزة تبعدى عنها .. تقومى فى الاخر تبعدى خالص ؟ طب ما يكون صديق موجود جنبك وقت ما تحتاجيه ... احترم رأيك الشخصى يا قمر و ميرسيه على تكملة الاجابة *


----------



## marcelino (8 يونيو 2012)

من رابع المستحيلات من الطرفيين واللى يقول عادى يبقى محبش بجد​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يونيو 2012)

ازاى واحده كنت بقولها بحبك وكنت بتخيل انها مراتى نرجع ونبقى اصحاب 
بانهى منطق هقبل انها تحكيلى عن حبيبها الجديد او خطيبها 
مش راكبه معايا والمصحف 
انا كمينا ضد الصداقه بعد الحب


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:




انا كمينا 

أنقر للتوسيع...


انبسطت 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش هستغرب حاضر ادينى بسمع الكلام اهو :08:
> ايون اشمعنا ؟؟ ايه الظروف اللى بتحكم انه تنفع تكمل صداقة و ايه الظروف اللى تخلى من المستحيل رجوعها صداقة ؟؟ نورت الموضوع يا عياد *



*خليكي في حالك :gy0000:
 وده نور المسيح ونورك :smile02
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *فيه مقولة بتقول ( من الممكن أن يصير الأصدقاء أحباء يومًا ولكن من المستحيل أن يعود الأحباء أصدقاء فقط )
> سألت البنات عليها .. قالولى لا مش شرط .. انا و حبيبى ممكن نرجع صحاب عادى لو منفعش نرتبط لاى سبب
> سألت الشباب عليها .. قالولى صح جداااا .. مستحيل افكر فى بنت كنت بحبها انها صديقة تانى .. ممكن تكون صديقتى و احبها لكن مينفعش العكس ابدا ؟؟!!!!
> 
> ...





> فيه مقولة بتقول ( من الممكن أن يصير الأصدقاء أحباء يومًا ولكن من المستحيل أن يعود الأحباء أصدقاء فقط )


لا اتفق مع هذه المقوله..


> عايزة اعرف بقا من كل شاب و فتاة .. صح المقولة دى ولالا ؟؟


صح أو غلط تختلف من وجهة نظر شخص للتاني..من وجهة نظري غلط ..


> و ايه رأيك ممكن الحب يرجع صداقة ولالا ؟؟ و ليييييه ؟؟


أولا لو فى شاب حب فتاه معينه بصدق وصارحها بمشاعره وكان رد فعلها أن مشاعرها تتجه لشخص تاني ..يعني مفيش فرصه للأرتباط والزواج ..
يبقا مشاعر الشخص دا المفروض تتحول لمشاعر أخويه .. ويصبح الشخص دا أخ ليها يشاركها حياتها ويخاف عيها ويخدمها ويقف جمبها فى كل موقف ..
لكن لو أتصرف تصرف غير كدا يبقا حبه أكيد مكنش صادق ولازم يحترم مشاعرها .
هي فى الحاله دي هتحترمه أكتر وهيكبر فى نظرها ..
لكن لو فى فتاه أعجبت بشخص معين ..

(اولا مينفعش بأي حال من الأحوال ان فتاه تصارح شاب بمشاعرها) خصوصا اذا كانت متعرفش مشاعره ايه ناحيتها ..ولازم تسيب الموضوع يمشي بتدبير ربنا لحد ما مشاعرها تكون واضحه للشاب دا ..وأذا حس بأنجذاب ناحية مشاعرها أكيد هو اللي هيبادر بالأعتراف بمشاعره..
لكن لو فى قصة حب حاليا والشاب والفتاه كل واحد عارف انه بيحب التاني وواحد منهم قرر انهم يبقوا صحاب يبقا لازم نناقش سبب القرار دا .. 
واذا كان فى تسرع فى اتخاذ القرار من ناحيتهم يبقا مفيش اي مشاكل انهم يحولو علقة الحب لعلاقة أخويه .. لكن الموضوع دا هيبقا صعب علي الشخص اللي مقررش ان الحب يتحول لأخويه ..فلازم الشخص التاني يعزيه ويواسيه ويحسسه ببقاء العلاقه الأخويه بينهم ..
فى كل الأحوال 
هنلاقي أن علاقة الأخويه أقوي من علاقة الحب
 وأن كان الحب والأخويه قائمان علي المحبه النقيه..
 ممكن الزوجان يتخاصموا او يختلفوا ..
لكن فى حالة شخص كان يحب فتاه وأخبرته انهم أخوه ..أكيد الشخص دا هيكون كسبان لأنه عمره ما هيكون فى خلاف بينهم وهيخاف عليها ويحاول يخدمها فى كل المواقف .. 
وأكيد هيا هتحترم حبه ليها وهتحترم أكتر قراره بأنه هيكون اخوها اللي هيقف جمبها فى كل موقف وأول موقف هو موقف زواجها من الشخص اللي بتحبه ..ولازم يكون أول واحد يساعدها فى فرحها .
لكن لو الشخص دا قابل القرار بعنف وعدم تفهم وبعد عنها أو خاصمها او حاول يفرق بينها وبين الشخص اللي بتحبه يبقا واضح انو محبهاش حب صادق ..
ولازم الفتاه تفهم كدا من التصرف دا وتشكر ربنا انها فهمت حقيقة محبته لها أنها ممكن تزول حتي لو كان حبها يتجه ناحية شخص أخر ..

ما جمعه الرب لا يفرقه أنسان..

واذا كان الرب جمع شاب وفتاه علي محبته .. فلازم متكونش القرارات الصعبه سبب لأن يفترقوا عن بعضهم البعض..حتي وأن كانت الموقف هو أن يتحول الحب الي علاقة أخويه..

من احب شخص بطهر وصدق ..يحاول أسعاده مهما كانت الظروف والمواقف


----------



## treaz (8 يونيو 2012)

*(الْحٌقيقَهْ المٌـــوجِعهْ …
 أفِضـــلْ آلـــفْ مَـــرّهْ . .
 مِـــنْ الْــوهــمْ الجميل  ) هو دة حاااااااالنا بعد الفراق ولا طالت حبيب وبتضحك على نفسها بقبوله كصديق 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يونيو 2012)

_..الحب كعلاقه بين اتنين ممكن يتحول لعلاقه كاصدقاء 

   لكن بحدود قوي لان اللي كان بيجمعهم صعب يخليهم يكونو اصدقاء بجد
   لكن الحب كشعور واحساس بين اتنين وكان في بينهم علاقة حب وحقيقي
    وده يتلغي والبنت تعتبر الولد كصديق عادي وتنمو بينهم صداقه  بمعنى الكلمه فمستحيل.. 
   لان عمر اللي كان بينهم ما هيسمح يكون بينهم صداقه  حقيقيه
   يعني اللي بيتغير التعامل بس لكن بيقى تعامل محدود اوي ..
   فانا كبنت ممكن اتعامل مع اللي كنت بحبو كصديق تحت اي ظرف
    انما اعتبرو كاي صديق تاني  فمستحيل 
   اقولك يعني تمثيليه في الاخر..
    كانك بتمثلي الصداقه وبتلعبي دور الصديق بسسسسس..
   وفي اللي بيقدر وفي اللي مش بيقدر ع حسب الشخصيه وتحملها..

 سؤالك ده كل واحد وع  حسب الموقف  ونوعية الشخص هتلاقي ردود مختلفه
   موضوع جميل وسؤال جميل وصعب
   شكرا ليكي يا شقاوه_​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*يلا اقفلو الموضوع دة ورشوا ماية واتفضلوا اطلعوا برة xD
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> من رابع المستحيلات من الطرفيين واللى يقول عادى يبقى محبش بجد​



*ليه ؟؟ عرفنا النقطة دى ايه السبب ؟؟ نورت الموضوع يا مارسلينو 
*


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ازاى واحده كنت بقولها بحبك وكنت بتخيل انها مراتى نرجع ونبقى اصحاب
> بانهى منطق هقبل انها تحكيلى عن حبيبها الجديد او خطيبها
> مش راكبه معايا والمصحف
> انا كمينا ضد الصداقه بعد الحب



*ماهو انت عمرك ماهتكون كحد تانى طبيعى تكون كمينا :smile02 ماشى يا مينا فهمت وجهة نظرك و مادام حلفتنى بالغالى يبقى خلاص صادق *



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *خليكي في حالك :gy0000:
> وده نور المسيح ونورك :smile02
> *​



ههههههههه ايه الموضوع اللى انا اتبهدلت فيه دة .... يجى يجر شكلى بالرد و يقولى خليكى فى حالك دة ايه شباب اخر زمن عايزين القتل دول يارب :nunu0000:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *يلا اقفلو الموضوع دة ورشوا ماية واتفضلوا اطلعوا برة xD
> *


خير يعني...؟؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:




خير يعني...؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


بس انتي مش عايز اتناقش معاكي xD
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> لا اتفق مع هذه المقوله..
> 
> صح أو غلط تختلف من وجهة نظر شخص للتاني..من وجهة نظري غلط ..
> 
> ...



*رد جميل يا كريس .. عجبنى جدا و منطقى اوى ... ربنا يباركك و ميرسيه خالص على التقييم :*)


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _..الحب كعلاقه بين اتنين ممكن يتحول لعلاقه كاصدقاء
> 
> لكن بحدود قوي لان اللي كان بيجمعهم صعب يخليهم يكونو اصدقاء بجد
> لكن الحب كشعور واحساس بين اتنين وكان في بينهم علاقة حب وحقيقي
> ...



*لا مش فاهمة انتى فرقتى بين الحب كعلاقة و الحب كشعور ؟؟ فانا عايزة اعرف الفرق بينهم عشان افهم الرد كويس  نوتينى يا لولو يا قمر انتى و ربنا يخليكى و ميرسيه لردك *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> بس انتي مش عايز اتناقش معاكي xD
> *


ههههههه خلاص اديك رديتها يمكن تنام مرتاح بس مش هتاخد تقييم.. اهو ع الاقل انا طلعت بتقييم منك..
وانا مش عايزه اتناقش معاك بس بسال لان ردك جه بعد ردي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *يلا اقفلو الموضوع دة ورشوا ماية واتفضلوا اطلعوا برة xD
> *



*اراك تتعامل من منطلق انه موضوع جلالتك .. و شوية و هتهشنى انا شخصيًا ... دة ايه الجراءة اللى انت فيها دى :gun:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:




ههههههه خلاص اديك رديتها يمكن تنام مرتاح بس مش هتاخد تقييم.. اهو ع الاقل انا طلعت بتقييم منك..
وانا مش عايزه اتناقش معاك بس بسال لان ردك جه بعد ردي

أنقر للتوسيع...


مقولتش عشان اردها
انا لو هردلك ، هفضل هنا عشرين سنة
مش هيخلص الموضوع ف رد يعني

وبس باة مش كل موضوع نبوظو للناس 
هيجلدونا كدة 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:





اراك تتعامل من منطلق انه موضوع جلالتك .. و شوية و هتهشنى انا شخصيًا ... دة ايه الجراءة اللى انت فيها دى :gun:

أنقر للتوسيع...


في مااااااااااااااااااااااااانع xD ?
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> في مااااااااااااااااااااااااانع xD ?
> *



*ياجبروتك يا اخى ... ماتيجى تضربنى بالمرة .. اكمنى بنوتة و صغننة و لوحدى هنا هتفترى .. ربنا على الظالم و المفترى :vava:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:





ياجبروتك يا اخى ... ماتيجى تضربنى بالمرة .. اكمنى بنوتة و صغننة و لوحدى هنا هتفترى .. ربنا على الظالم و المفترى :vava:

أنقر للتوسيع...


هـع هـع هـع
احساس هرمونات الزكورة دة ممتاز 
" ايموشن مسيطر " 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا مش فاهمة انتى فرقتى بين الحب كعلاقة و الحب كشعور ؟؟ فانا عايزة اعرف الفرق بينهم عشان افهم الرد كويس  نوتينى يا لولو يا قمر انتى و ربنا يخليكى و ميرسيه لردك *



كل ده ليا..ده نورك اكيد وميرسي ليكي انتي
هقولك قصدي لان انا رديت من خلال تجربه ..
مهو انا فرقت بينهم كعلاقه وشعور ف موضوع الصداقه مش ف الحب..
انا ممكن اتعامل مع اللي كنت بحبو كانو صديق يعني كلام بس.. لكن كصديق حقيقي وانو ييجي يحكيلي واحكيلو مثلا عن اي حد تاني والحجات دي  فمستحيل...يعني لو جيت ارد رد مباشر ع سؤالك فهقولك لاء مش ممكن علاقة حب بين اتنين تتحول لصداقه حقيقيه..


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> مقولتش عشان اردها
> انا لو هردلك ، هفضل هنا عشرين سنة
> ...


بس باه انت ومش ترد تاني ف موضوع انا برد فيه عشان مش يبوظ..ويجلدوك انت  لوحدك...
روح نام يا اخي


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *رد جميل يا كريس .. عجبنى جدا و منطقى اوى ... ربنا يباركك و ميرسيه خالص على التقييم :*)





> رد جميل يا كريس


شكرا دكتوره "شكََََااوه" 

leasantr




> عجبنى جدا و منطقى اوى



ميسي ميسي عـ رأي "فيبي" 



> ربنا يباركك و ميرسيه



ربنا يبارك حياتك وتنجحي ونشوفك دكتوره ئد الدُنيا

والصوره الشخصيه ليكي

 هاند فري..ئثدي سماعة طبيب

:smile02​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> هـع هـع هـع
> احساس هرمونات الزكورة دة ممتاز
> ...



*هههههههههه يلا ادينى عيشتك اللحظة .. بس متتعودش على كدة عشان انا ماليش فى الهدوء دة كتير :08:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:




بس باه انت ومش ترد تاني ف موضوع انا برد فيه عشان مش يبوظ..ويجلدوك انت  لوحدك...
روح نام يا اخي

أنقر للتوسيع...


بس انا رديت قبلك ف الموضوع دة
انتي بس نظرك ضعيف فمش فاهمة :smile02
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههه
بردو خليكي في حالك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كل ده ليا..ده نورك اكيد وميرسي ليكي انتي
> هقولك قصدي لان انا رديت من خلال تجربه ..
> مهو انا فرقت بينهم كعلاقه وشعور ف موضوع الصداقه مش ف الحب..
> انا ممكن اتعامل مع اللي كنت بحبو كانو صديق يعني كلام بس.. لكن كصديق حقيقي وانو ييجي يحكيلي واحكيلو مثلا عن اي حد تاني والحجات دي  فمستحيل...يعني لو جيت ارد رد مباشر ع سؤالك فهقولك لاء مش ممكن علاقة حب بين اتنين تتحول لصداقه حقيقيه..



*ممممممم فهمت قصدك ... يعتبر قريب للحقيقة اوى بس مش فاهمة ايه السبب ؟ بس عندك حق اللى بشوفهم اغلبهم بيعملو زى ما بتقولى  كدة *[/COLOR]


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> بس انا رديت قبلك ف الموضوع دة
> انتي بس نظرك ضعيف فمش فاهمة :smile02
> *



خلاص مش ترد بعدي لما ارد عشان مش يبوظ
واسمع كلام اختك الكبيره واشرب اللبن يا كيرو وقوم نام:smile02


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:





خلاص مش ترد بعدي لما ارد عشان مش يبوظ
واسمع كلام اختك الكبيره واشرب اللبن يا كيرو وقوم نام:smile02

أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب قوليلي عسل ياكيرو قمر ياكيرو وانا اقوم انام :smile02
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ممممممم فهمت قصدك ... يعتبر قريب للحقيقة اوى بس مش فاهمة ايه السبب ؟ بس عندك حق اللى بشوفهم اغلبهم بيعملو زى ما بتقولى  كدة *


  مش فاهمه السبب ف ايه بالظبط؟؟
انهم يوصلو لانهم يتعاملو كاصدقاء او مش يقدرو يحولو العلاقه لعلاقة صداقه بجد؟؟
ميرسي ليكي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> طيب قوليلي عسل ياكيرو قمر ياكيرو وانا اقوم انام :smile02
> *


ولو مش هقول مش هتنام يعني.. انا مبقولش الكلام ده:smile02
قوم يا بني نام وخلي الموضوع يخلص شقاوه هتطردنا تقريبا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:




ولو مش هقول مش هتنام يعني.. انا مبقولش الكلام ده:smile02
قوم يا بني نام وخلي الموضوع يخلص شقاوه هتطردنا تقريبا

أنقر للتوسيع...


خلاص هقول لنفسي :smile02
وانا لساني مقطوع يعني :smile02
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> خلاص هقول لنفسي :smile02
> وانا لساني مقطوع يعني :smile02
> *


تمام كده...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تمام كده...



take it as a read


----------



## يوليوس44 (9 يونيو 2012)

* ان  تكون صديقة وتبقى حبيبة دة صح لان الحب اعلى مشاعر واسمى  مشاعر وصلت العلاقة بين الاثين  ودة ممكن تتحول  من صديقة الى حبيبة 

 اما من حبيبة الى صديقة  صعب وشبة مستحيل  وخصوصا على الفتاة يعنى مثلا تكون صديقة   لى وكانت حبيبة قبل ذلك واخذ رائيها فى واحدة تانية بحبها واقولها اية رائيك فى البنت  فلانة انا بحبها بدل منك . واقولها اية رائيك فيها  . صعب جدا جدا  عليها  وكونها فتاة لاتقبل الموقف دة والعكس صح ايضا  لانة فى اهانة لكبيرة لشخص  سواء كان بنت او شب
 اعتقد مقولة صح ميلون المية  ان الصديقة تبقى حبيبة  صح لكن حبيبة تبقى صديقة مستحيل وصعب  على الاثنين  الشب والبنت 
 وشكرا الموضوع جميل يااختى​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> بردو خليكي في حالك



*ههههههههه اهو دة بقا اسمه تلاكيك هو انا جيت جنبك دلوقتى عايزنى اتحايل عليك عشان تحكى دة بعينك مش هتطول المحايلة دى انا مش عايزة اعرف بقا :gy0000:*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> مش فاهمه السبب ف ايه بالظبط؟؟
> انهم يوصلو لانهم يتعاملو كاصدقاء او مش يقدرو يحولو العلاقه لعلاقة صداقه بجد؟؟
> ميرسي ليكي



*انهم مش يقدرو يحولو العلاقة لصداقة بجد ؟؟ ليه ؟؟ العفو يا قمرى ميرسيه ليكى انتى *



يوليوس44 قال:


> * ان  تكون صديقة وتبقى حبيبة دة صح لان الحب اعلى مشاعر واسمى  مشاعر وصلت العلاقة بين الاثين  ودة ممكن تتحول  من صديقة الى حبيبة
> 
> اما من حبيبة الى صديقة  صعب وشبة مستحيل  وخصوصا على الفتاة يعنى مثلا تكون صديقة   لى وكانت حبيبة قبل ذلك واخذ رائيها فى واحدة تانية بحبها واقولها اية رائيك فى البنت  فلانة انا بحبها بدل منك . واقولها اية رائيك فيها  . صعب جدا جدا  عليها  وكونها فتاة لاتقبل الموقف دة والعكس صح ايضا  لانة فى اهانة لكبيرة لشخص  سواء كان بنت او شب
> اعتقد مقولة صح ميلون المية  ان الصديقة تبقى حبيبة  صح لكن حبيبة تبقى صديقة مستحيل وصعب  على الاثنين  الشب والبنت
> وشكرا الموضوع جميل يااختى​*



*ليه صعب ؟ لو البنت او الشاب مقتنعين انهم مش هينفعو يكملو ايه العيب يتواجدو بس بنوع حب مختلف يخافو على بعض بس فى ظل صداقة ؟؟ احترم رأيك و نورت الموضوع يا يوليوس *


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 يونيو 2012)

صعب جدااااا بعد الحب يرجعوا أصدقاء تاني

ممكن اتنين صحاب او مجرد انهم يعرفوا بعض 

وهتبقي علاقتهم ركيكه بمعني هتبقي ف علامات استفهام كتير
خصوصا انهم كانوا بيحبوا بعض وجايز ما زالوا


----------



## يوليوس44 (9 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ليه صعب ؟ لو البنت او الشاب مقتنعين انهم مش هينفعو يكملو ايه العيب يتواجدو بس بنوع حب مختلف يخافو على بعض بس فى ظل صداقة ؟؟ احترم رأيك و نورت الموضوع يا يوليوس *



* صعب انتى بشر مش ملاك  .   اعتقد انة جرح واكبر جرح لكرامة البنت والشب  مستحيل  اكون بحب واحدة  واحولها الى صديقة واخذ رائيها فى فتاة تانية واقولها افرحى لى انا بحب فلانة بدل منك  . هتتمنى  الموت  ولاتنحط فى الموقف دة . حتى فى الحياة بيقولك لو عايز تجعل الفتاة تغير عليك اديها احساس انك بتحب عليها   احساس فقط  فما الحال لما اقولها  عايز رائيك . صعب يبقى الاثنين بيكدبو على بعض  ودة شبة مستحيل ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انهم مش يقدرو يحولو العلاقة لصداقة بجد ؟؟ ليه ؟؟ العفو يا قمرى ميرسيه ليكى انتى *
> 
> الحب جواه حاجات مش بتموت.. فاي حاجه مش  هتقدر تقتل الحاجات دي .. فيعني صداقه بينهم صعب لان اللي جواهم او عاشوه لبعض ف فتره معينه  يمنعهم يكونو صداقه بجد..
> الذكريات مش سهل تتنسي يا شقاوه ودي اول حاجه توقف بين اتنين حبو بعض وعايزين يبقى اصدقاء
> ...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * صعب انتى بشر مش ملاك  .   اعتقد انة جرح واكبر جرح لكرامة البنت والشب  مستحيل  اكون بحب واحدة  واحولها الى صديقة واخذ رائيها فى فتاة تانية واقولها افرحى لى انا بحب فلانة بدل منك  . هتتمنى  الموت  ولاتنحط فى الموقف دة . حتى فى الحياة بيقولك لو عايز تجعل الفتاة تغير عليها اديها احساس انك بتحب عليها   احساس فقط  فما الحال لما اقولها  عايز رائيك . صعب يبقى الاثنين بيكدبو على بعض  ودة شبة مستحيل ​*



*مممممم ممكن و اجابة قريبة من الحقيقة .. الغيرة قاتلة فعلا و صعب ان البنت تحس انه بيحب واحدة تاينة فى الحالة دى اظن البعد ارحم فعلا ... ميرسيه يا يوليوس*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> sha2awet 2alam قال:
> 
> 
> > *انهم مش يقدرو يحولو العلاقة لصداقة بجد ؟؟ ليه ؟؟ العفو يا قمرى ميرسيه ليكى انتى *
> ...


----------



## يوليوس44 (9 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مممممم ممكن و اجابة قريبة من الحقيقة .. الغيرة قاتلة فعلا و صعب ان البنت تحس انه بيحب واحدة تاينة فى الحالة دى اظن البعد ارحم فعلا ... ميرسيه يا يوليوس*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يونيو 2012)

*مممممم ممكن برضه الذكريات ...... صح .. اما عقلتها طلع عندك حق  
ههههههههههههه لا ابوس ايدك كفاية اخر موضوع لقيتنى متقطعة فيه من قبل ما انطق اصلا و اللى دخلو بعدى اغلبهم يكسلو يقرو ردى و يكملو تقطيع :smile02 مبردش على الاسئلة اللى بنزلها انا :smile02 و متدبسنيش بليز  *[/QUOTE]
هههههههههه  انا طلبت منهم مش يردو غير لما تدخلي حتى كيرلس راح مسح ردو ...بس انتي رديتي وفسرتي  وطلع ردك ف مكانو 
بس حبيت اعرف رئيك مع اني فهمت انو بالنسبالك ممكن العلاقه تتحول  لعلاقة صداقة
بس حبيت اعرف بالتفصيل...ها قولتي ايه ولا تدبسي ههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يونيو 2012)

* شكرا ليكى على السؤال وشكرا يالولو  على كلام اكثر من ممتاز وشكرا لتقيم كمان  *[/QUOTE]
العفو يا يوليوس وردك  عجبني   ويستاهل التقييم
شكرا ليك


----------



## Critic (9 يونيو 2012)

> ليه بقا مستحيييييل دى انهم يرجعو علاقة قوية لو كانو من الاول علاقة قوية ؟؟؟


وكمان قلتى :


> ماهو يا سامح انهى ارحم حالا .. تكون جنبها و صديقها و انتو اخوات ولا تقول بحبها و تقرر تبعد تماما ؟؟


ومين قال اننا مجبر على الاختيارين دول بس ومحصور بينهم ؟ مين قال ان واحد فيهم ارحم حالا ؟!
طالما اتعرضت للرفض , هيبقى حصل شرخ جسيم بينى وبينها , شرخ لا يسمح ابدا بخلق علاقة صداقة
انا قلت بحبك , ورفضتنى , يبقى انتهى , لو انا فضلت موجود بحجة اننا "اخوات" يبقى انا لسة متعلق عاطفيا بيها وعايز افضل فى حضورها وبضحك على نفسى وبقول "اخوات" او بفكر فيها كتير بحجة "بصليللها" , ده اسمه "قيد" ولازم اتحرر منه علشان اعرف اكمل حياتى والاقى حب تانى يستمر !


----------



## bob (9 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طالما اتعرضت للرفض , هيبقى حصل شرخ جسيم بينى وبينها , شرخ لا يسمح ابدا بخلق علاقة صداقة
> انا قلت بحبك , ورفضتنى , يبقى انتهى , لو انا فضلت موجود بحجة اننا "اخوات" يبقى انا لسة متعلق عاطفيا بيها وعايز افضل فى حضورها وبضحك على نفسى وبقول "اخوات" او بفكر فيها كتير بحجة "بصليللها" , ده اسمه "قيد" ولازم اتحرر منه علشان اعرف اكمل حياتى والاقى حب تانى يستمر !





bob قال:


> *مينفعش يرجعوا غير زملاء بس يعني ايه الاخبار و طيبون و كفي الله المؤمنين شر القتال:t7:
> لان بيبقي في حساسية في التعامل بينهم صعب انهم يتجاوزوها و ممكن اي من الطرفين يفسر اي تعامل بينهم علي محمل تاني او بمعني تاني
> *


*قلنا كده قالوا اطلعوا من البلد*


----------



## oesi no (9 يونيو 2012)

مستحيل الحب الحقيقى يرجع صداقة 
ممكن يبقى حب من طرف واحد لكن صداقة مستحييييييييييييييل


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ماهو يا سامح انهى ارحم حالا .. تكون جنبها و صديقها و انتو
> اخوات ولا تقول بحبها و تقرر تبعد تماما ؟؟*
> اكون جنبها و صديقها و نكون اخوات
> لكن لو حبتها اصارحها بحبى ليها ..مش ابعد.. ونحكى لبعض ظروفنا لو موافقة  تكمل الطريق للنهاية و لو مش موافقة تقص الطريق من الاول ..لكن حكاية انها  تبدأ وتيجى فى نص الطريق وتبعد دى بتوجع اوى
> ...


ميرسى يا شقاوة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ومين قال اننا مجبر على الاختيارين دول بس ومحصور بينهم ؟ مين قال ان واحد فيهم ارحم حالا ؟!
> طالما اتعرضت للرفض , هيبقى حصل شرخ جسيم بينى وبينها , شرخ لا يسمح ابدا بخلق علاقة صداقة
> انا قلت بحبك , ورفضتنى , يبقى انتهى , لو انا فضلت موجود بحجة اننا "اخوات" يبقى انا لسة متعلق عاطفيا بيها وعايز افضل فى حضورها وبضحك على نفسى وبقول "اخوات" او بفكر فيها كتير بحجة "بصليللها" , ده اسمه "قيد" ولازم اتحرر منه علشان اعرف اكمل حياتى والاقى حب تانى يستمر !



*ممممممم خلاص تمام فهمتك و احتمال يكون عندك حق مش اكيد اوى يعنى :smile02 لا بجد كلامك صح و منطقى  ميرسيه يا كريتيك وجعت قلبك معايا كالعادة يعنى :08:*



bob قال:


> *قلنا كده قالوا اطلعوا من البلد*



*انت قولت كدة فين ؟ و امتى ؟ و انا قولت اطلع ولا ادخل ؟؟ دة انا بتحايل عليك يا راجل تخليك معانا .. ياظالمنى :vava: 
نورت الموضوع يا بوب و متبقاش تتاخر فى الرد تانى كدة احسنلك :act31:*



oesi no قال:


> مستحيل الحب الحقيقى يرجع صداقة
> ممكن يبقى حب من طرف واحد لكن صداقة مستحييييييييييييييل



*ماشى خلاص فهمت .. من غير زعيق و عصبية :t7: براحة عليا يا جوجو ايه دة فاضل تقوم تضربنى :vava: نورت الموضوع يا افندم *



Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ميرسى يا شقاوة



*هههههههه العفو يا سامح و ربنا يسامحك على الدعوة اللى بتدعيها عليا دى .. عايزنى يوم ما احب يحصل فيا كدة يا مفترى :spor24:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يونيو 2012)

*سورى بجد الردود دى لسة شيفاها :vava:*




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *واحد اتنفض له ؟؟*
> *يرجع تانى كيييف يعنى ؟؟؟*
> *لو واد يبقى عيل رزل ...لو بنت تبقى ولا مؤاخذة مالهاش كرامة  ..*
> *الحب لا ينقلب الى صداقة والعكس صحيح الصداقة تنقلب الى حب ..*
> ...



*انا غلطانة هنرجع تانى لعب حميد .. عشان تبقى تانى مرة ميعجبكش عبودى نورت الموضوع يا عب ستار :act31:*



bob قال:


> *مينفعش يرجعوا غير زملاء بس يعني ايه الاخبار و طيبون و كفي الله المؤمنين شر القتال:t7:
> لان بيبقي في حساسية في التعامل بينهم صعب انهم يتجاوزوها و ممكن اي من الطرفين يفسر اي تعامل بينهم علي محمل تاني او بمعني تاني
> *




*بوب اولا نعتذر على هذا الخطأ الجسيم ...... لو كنت شوفته فى الاول كنت اتخانقت معاك و قولت ليه و مش ليه .. بس خلاص اقنعونى غصبًا و قهرًا انه يمنفعش .. فمضطرة مستسلمة اقولك عندك حق و امرى لله ... نورت الموضوع يا كبير و ميرحمناش من ردودك و سورى على اللبس *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يونيو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> صعب جدااااا بعد الحب يرجعوا أصدقاء تاني
> 
> ممكن اتنين صحاب او مجرد انهم يعرفوا بعض
> 
> ...



*عالم ربنا ماشوفته غير دلوقتى :t7: 
عندك حق فى الغالب بيفضلو يحبو بعض حتى لو غير معلن و فهمت انه صعب يرجعو تانى زى الاول ... نورت الموضوع يا ابانوب و سورى بجد انى مشوفتش الرد *


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عالم ربنا ماشوفته غير دلوقتى :t7: *
> 
> *عندك حق فى الغالب بيفضلو يحبو بعض حتى لو غير معلن و فهمت انه صعب يرجعو تانى زى الاول ... نورت الموضوع يا ابانوب و سورى بجد انى مشوفتش الرد *




ولا يهمك مفيش حاجه حصل خير ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يونيو 2012)

*زمان كنت بقول الصداقه ممكن تنقلب لحب
لكن الحب عمره مايتقلب لصداقه
لكن حاليا بقيت اتمني ان الحب يتقلب صداقه
​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 يونيو 2012)

*,.*

صعب جداً تتحقق
آلمشآعر وآلذكريآت إللى كآنت بينهم هتفضل حآجز دآيمــآ .. خصوصاََ لو علآقتهم إنتهت بجرح 
وحتى لو حآولو مش هتكون صدآقة سليمة أسآسآ وهيفضل شئ نآقص ومهزوز

بس ممكن فى حآلآت نآدرهـ .. لو مر وقت كآفى على نهآية علآقتهم
وحصل ظرف أو شئ جمعهم ممكن يقربوآ إلى حد مآ .. بس فى آلنهآية مش هترجع صدآقة حقيقية


شكراً شقآوة .. تسآؤل جميل


*.،*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يونيو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *زمان كنت بقول الصداقه ممكن تنقلب لحب
> لكن الحب عمره مايتقلب لصداقه
> لكن حاليا بقيت اتمني ان الحب يتقلب صداقه
> ​*



*للاسف يا مايك مش كل حاجة بنتمناها بتحصل و دة الواقع المرير ... نورتنى بمرورك يا باشا *



Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> صعب جداً تتحقق
> آلمشآعر وآلذكريآت إللى كآنت بينهم هتفضل حآجز دآيمــآ .. خصوصاََ لو علآقتهم إنتهت بجرح
> ...



*عندك حق يا سيكرت مستحيل يرجعو بنفس درجة الصداقة الاولى مهما حصل .. نورتينى بمرورك و رأيك يا قمر *


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (30 يونيو 2012)

الموضوع خيوي جدا و حساس طبعا وهو اختيار متميز

الآراء كلها صح من وجهة نظري فكل انسان بيتفاعل مع الموضوع ده من خلال خبرته و ثقافته الخاصة و التي تختلف كثيرا من شخص لآخر

انا اعتقد ان الصداقة اكبر من الحب في العلاقات الانسانية و لو نجح الزوجين ان يكونا صديقين حيستمر زواجهما لفترة اطول مع سعادة و تفاهم و ا لا حيسمتر برضه بس مع حاجات تانية.....

المرأة غير الرجل في تقبل المفهومين و اعتقد انك عبرت بوضوح عن ده في بداية الموضوع خالص
و اعتقد ان ما قلتية صحيح

اجد انه لو اتسم الرجل بالخبرة الكافية و الثقافة المناسبة يمكن ان يتحول الحب لصداقة و لكن مع مجهود كبير منه
اما المرأة لأن مفهوم الصداقة عندها اكثر عمقا يمكنها ذلك بشكل اسهل


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يونيو 2012)

مصطفى 1971 قال:


> الموضوع خيوي جدا و حساس طبعا وهو اختيار متميز
> 
> الآراء كلها صح من وجهة نظري فكل انسان بيتفاعل مع الموضوع ده من خلال خبرته و ثقافته الخاصة و التي تختلف كثيرا من شخص لآخر
> 
> ...



*صح يا مصطفى الموضوع بالنسبة للشباب اصعب من البنات كتير و محتاج ثقافة و مجهود فى حين ان فيه نسبة كبيرة من البنات احتمالية رجوع الحب لصداقة واردة جدًا عندهم و أسهل إلى حد ما منها عند الشباب ... نورتنى بمرورك يا مصطفى *


----------



## back_2_zero (20 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لالا لاند :smile02 .. ليه بقا مستحيييييل دى انهم يرجعو علاقة قوية لو كانو من الاول علاقة قوية ؟؟؟ نورت الموضوع يا كوكو *
> 
> 
> عشان التانية هتبقة علاقة قوية من نوع تانى خالص
> ...


----------

